# Kategorie 3 erreicht durch Plus/Minus Abschaltung?



## Accatenango (4 November 2009)

Hallo,habe ca. 6 Festo-Magnetventile, die ich durch ein DO-8 Wago-Ausgangsmdol ansteueren werde. Vor diesem Ausgangsmodul setze ich ein Wago-Einspeisemodul. 
Und jetzt kommts: Wenn ich bei gewünschter Not-Halt-Abschaltung über Pnoz-Multi Relaisausgänge nur die Plus-Spannung zum Einspeisemodul wegschalte, dann erreiche ich in meiner Sistema-Berechnung, in der ich ja die ganzen anderen Teile auch in meinem Sicherheitskreis einbringen muß, nur PL a, anstatt meinem gewünschten PL b, da nur Kategorie 2, Deckungsgrad 60% (Diagnose durch den Prozess).:sb7: 

Wenn ich in der Sistema beim Einspeisemodul -->Kategorie 3,DC 60%, eingebe, dann siehts besser aus, PL b wird erreicht!:-D

Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich zusätzlich zur Plus-Spannung--> die Minus-Spannung über einen anderen PNOZ-Multi Relaisausgang wegschalte zum Wago-Einspeismodul, kann man dies dann zu Kategorie 3 zuweisen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

Ich bin der Ansicht, das Mann Ausgänge und Einspeisemodul
als pasive Bauelemente ansehen kann und garnicht in der Bewertung
mit einbeziehen sollte.


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2009)

Im heutigen Newsletter vom Siemens kamen einige Schaltungsbeispiele in dieser Richtung. Bei den meisten Beispielen wurde auch P und M weggeschalten und somit Pl d erreicht.
Mit dem M schalten, hab ich aber so meine Bedenken. Da schleicht sich evtl. verdammt schnell ein Verdrahtungsfehler ein.
Ich glaub ich muss da mal nach entsprechenden Draht/Einzeladern schauen. Vielleicht gibts ja Dunkelblau mit 1,2,3-Ringen ähnlich wie bei den Telekomikern 

@Helmut:
Einspeise- und Ausgangsmodule solltest du nicht ganz ausser acht lassen.
Schliesslich sind nicht alle potentialgetrennt. Ich hab da mal vor langer Zeit durch ein falsches S5-100U Ausgangsmodul mein Lehrgeld bezahlt :sb2:

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im heutigen Newsletter vom Siemens kamen einige Schaltungsbeispiele in dieser Richtung. Bei den meisten Beispielen wurde auch P und M weggeschalten und somit Pl d erreicht.
> Mit dem M schalten, hab ich aber so meine Bedenken. Da schleicht sich evtl. verdammt schnell ein Verdrahtungsfehler ein.
> Ich glaub ich muss da mal nach entsprechenden Draht/Einzeladern schauen. Vielleicht gibts ja Dunkelblau mit 1,2,3-Ringen ähnlich wie bei den Telekomikern
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,
dieses außer acht lassen, kommt von einer ähnlichen
Diskusion mit einen Sicherheitsexperten von der Fa Siemens. 
Seine Gedanken habe ich hier mal in den Raum geworfen. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> dieses außer acht lassen, kommt von einer ähnlichen
> Diskusion mit einen Sicherheitsexperten von der Fa Siemens.
> Seine Gedanken habe ich hier mal in den Raum geworfen.
> ...



Tja Helmut ... Wenn Siemens wüsste, was Siemens weiss 
Bislang war ich der Meinung, dass ich durch Wegschalten von P wenigsten PL c erreichen kann (Querschluß-sichere Verlegung vorausgesetzt). Jetzt werd ich halt auch noch den M wegschalten ... Und in 5 Jahren wahrscheinlich noch P- und M-Klemme am Einspeisemodul kurzschliessen.
Ach was liebe ich diese Sicherheitstechnik in der Zwischenzeit *ROFL*

Gruß und schönen Abend
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

da hast du recht dieter, die machen uns fertig.
Früher war noch alles gut, einfach ein Not-Aus
vor allen und gut war es...


----------



## mitchih (4 November 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im heutigen Newsletter vom Siemens kamen einige Schaltungsbeispiele in dieser Richtung. Bei den meisten Beispielen wurde auch P und M weggeschalten und somit Pl d erreicht.
> Mit dem M schalten, hab ich aber so meine Bedenken. Da schleicht sich evtl. verdammt schnell ein Verdrahtungsfehler ein.
> Ich glaub ich muss da mal nach entsprechenden Draht/Einzeladern schauen. Vielleicht gibts ja Dunkelblau mit 1,2,3-Ringen ähnlich wie bei den Telekomikern
> 
> ...



Wo gibs diesen Newsletter???
Arbeite mich gerade in das Thema ein, und bin für Infos dankbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Wo gibs diesen Newsletter???
> Arbeite mich gerade in das Thema ein, und bin für Infos dankbar.


 
der jabba hat hier ein paar nützliche links zusammen getragen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22497&highlight=Sistema&page=2


----------



## Schnitzel (5 November 2009)

*Den SIEMENS-Newsletter...*

... gibts hier.

https://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/newsletter/default.aspx?lang=de

Gruß Michael


----------



## Accatenango (5 November 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Link des Newsletters, aber wo genau befinden sich die Schaltbeispiele in dem ganzen Newsletterbaum? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Schnitzel (5 November 2009)

Hier 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/news/de/39198632


Gruß Michael


----------



## Safety (6 November 2009)

Hallo,
nicht nur die Zeichnungen auch die letzten Seiten beachten.


----------



## Accatenango (18 Juni 2010)

*Sistema-Berechnung Parallelschaltung Posschalter*

Hallo,

habe eine neue Anlage:
1 Rolltor (Überwachung geschlossener Zustand mittels 2-kanaligem Pos.schalter auf Pnoz-Multi verdrahtet).
Dazu einen Roboter mit Positionsüberwachung 2-kanalig ebenfalls auf Pnoz-Multi verdrahtet.

Wenn bei offenem Rolltor der Roboter in den Gefahrenbereich fährt, sprich auf den Pos.schalter drauf bzw. wegfährt, muß die Bewegung des Roboters gestoppt werden (2-kanaliger Bedienerschutzeingang beim KUKA, geschalten durch die 2 Relaiskontakte des Pnoz-Multi).
Bei geschlossenem Rolltor kann der Roboter überall hinfahren.

Müssen beide Posschalter in der Sistema innerhalb einer Sicherheitsfunktion als Subsystem aufgeführt sein? 
Das wäre ja dann eine Reihenschaltung, aber die Funktion ist ja nichts anderes als eine Paralleschaltung.


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2010)

Also die Blockdiagramme haben nichts mit der technologischen Reihenfolge zutun. 
Sehe Dir auch mal dazu das Beispiel 24 an auch die Sistema Berechnung. 
Du musst aber auch hier einiges mehr beachten Stoppzeit des Robi Anwendung EN 999 beachten. Ungünstigster Fall annehmen beim Robi die haben meist mehrere Achsen, es könnte der Arm dem Werker schon sehr nahe sein bevor der Schalter betätigt wird. Oft sind solche SF nur mit Sicheren Robis möglich. Bei solchen Anwendungen empfehle ich wegen der großen  Betätigungsanzahl und dem B10D einen Berührungslose abfrage.
Die Überbrückungsfunktion muss auch dem PLr entsprechen.
Ein einziger mechanischer Schalter entspricht nur KAT1 wegen der Mechanik nur mit Fehlerausschlüssen KAT3. EN 1088 und BGI 575 beachten. 
Eventuell Mechanische Gefährdungen durch wegfliegende Teile. Dies sind nur ein paar Punkte es können durchaus mehr sein. Risikobeurteilung durchführen die C-Norm für Roboter Anwendungen beachten. Die EN 13857 für die Abstände und die 953 für die Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung und wahrscheinlich einige mehr.


----------



## jabba (18 Juni 2010)

Offtopic:

Hallo Safety,

und wenn Dir mal wegen der ganzen Kack Vorschriften der Kopf auf den Schreibtisch knallen sollte. Bitte dann die DIN EN 12934 beachten, die gilt für Kopfkissen *ROFL*

Offtopic Ende:

Einfach noch mal eine Dank für Deine nachhaltige und fundierte Beratung ins diesem Forum.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2010)

Accatenango schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann eine Reihenschaltung, aber die Funktion ist ja nichts anderes als eine Paralleschaltung.



In der Sistema ist eigentlich beinahe alles eine "Reihenschaltung". das passt meines Erachtens schon. Du betrachtest es von Seiten der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit und deshalb eben diese Darstellung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (19 Juni 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
schön zu wissen, dass es auch dafür eine Norm gibt. Zeigt mal wieder, dass ich noch viel lernen muss.  
Es gibt nichts Besseres zum einschlafen als eine schöne spannende Norm.  
Ich hoffe, dass dieses Jahr unser Seminar in Köln stattfindet, dann müssen wir mal ein Kölsch miteinander trinken.


----------



## Safety (26 Juni 2010)

Hallo hier noch ein Link für Robis
http://bibliothek.arbeitssicherheit...b09e4a81a1205cffcd/resource/content-cache-pdf


----------

